# New Strain of Bird Flu



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hubs saw this on a ticker this morning and told me about it. I found this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1guP5k7TKAhXE1x4KHYjMDlQQqQIIHTAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbc.com%2F2016%2F01%2F18%2Fus-govt-activates-emergency-bird-flu-plan.html&usg=AFQjCNFmtxsoRkt_8Kg6fSCi2R8OeEnjoQ&sig2=HsYObiG-PO7q1uOJEsf7_g&bvm=bv.112064104,d.dmo

They are continuing to find it on other farms.

I said I was out, no more chickens. I'm seriously considering at this point to hunt up an egg layer breeder in my area and have a couple of hens on hand for eggs.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I cant believe there's a new strain. It seems like egg prices in stores were just beginning to go back down. Hopefully it doesn't get as bad as last year. You know you wanna get some chickens Robin. You should do it. But take what I say with a grain of salt I'm just an enabler lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Evolution is going to always evolve something to bite you in the bung.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm with Chickenmommy, you need some egg layers, But then I would also fall into the enabler territory lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would either of you like to mention who on this forum isn't?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha. Yup. And when someone can't have anymore at the time they put more pressures on others here. How do other countries deal with it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Would either of you like to mention who on this forum isn't?


A couple of Black Stars to start off with and a couple of Barred Rocks for the long haul should do it.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Haha. Yup. And when someone can't have anymore at the time they put more pressures on others here. How do other countries deal with it?


Lol it's like back woods high school peer pressure


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm still thinking about adding a couple of more hens to my flock if we can ever get the time to enlarge the existing coop. I want Rocks! Just a couple...maybe three...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Would either of you like to mention who on this forum isn't?


i'm your huckleberry


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm glad i got my flock straightened out when i did...hate ordering chicks and stuff when this junk is flying around.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

If you ever have to rehome any of your chickens don't let anyone go into your coop or chicken area. You never know what someone else might have in their own flock and bring into your yard with their shoes.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

rehome chickens???? blasphemy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> A couple of Black Stars to start off with and a couple of Barred Rocks for the long haul should do it.


If I do it, I'm either going with Orps or locally bred and raised large fowl. No hatchery birds again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> rehome chickens???? blasphemy!


How right you are. How else do you end up with a flock of senior citizen birds?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I went in to the feed store this AM. Talked to the guy that owns the place. He said AL has already made the rounds in several areas checking for that new flu. They said so far it is only in Indiana and they're very concerned about spread. The state told him that when the birds show that they are ill they are dead very shortly after that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> rehome chickens???? blasphemy!


The 'like' button isn't big enough. *LIKE!!!!!*

I'm still working on letting my numbers dwindle to an acceptable amount.
My next door neighbor hatches his own by accident.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.michfb.com/MI/Farm_News/Content/Livestock/Low_pathogenic_bird_flu_confirmed_in_Indiana/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for that, NM. It's explains a lot. 

What I caught though is that they said the strain does not make people sick. The original I posted said that this strain could make people sick. Go figure, who knows who is right.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

. So sad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't ever want to have to face something like that. My friend lost her flock to ILT and like most of us, several were her pets. It devastated her to lose them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Why is it that as a noob, I know not to house turkeys and chickens together but yet it's ok if it's a commercial farm? Can anyone explain this? I'm so confused.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It says they were housed at the same farm.That doesn't mean that they were growing up in the same poultry house.
Lots of backyard keepers have both hence , Purina's flock raiser and Nutrena's all flock.
View attachment 19370

View attachment 19371


ETA Robin i want brownie points for the all flock since it has AP in it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They weren't housed together, they were on the same property. This is an excellent example of how virus' can be carried on air movements.

The ILT that hit my friend's flock probably got there in the same manner. She had not gone anywhere that the threat should have existed but there were commercial poultry houses within miles of her home that had outbreaks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nobody in or out of my flock


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If it hits Michigan I'm doomed.I'm total wide open in a windy area.Although we don't any large poultry ops over 5000 birds,if your a bird virus you will seek out a host.Because that is what you do.Also we have tons of Canada geese that migrate through here.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad I already got my chicks for the season. I'm not adding any more this year


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> If you ever have to rehome any of your chickens don't let anyone go into your coop or chicken area. You never know what someone else might have in their own flock and bring into your yard with their shoes.


Mine get re-homed in a pot of Gumbo


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

l Quit buying "commercial" chicks a couple season back because of the excessive mortality rate we were experiencing. Now we only supplement the flocks with what we hatch.. But there are many Turkey Hot houses in the area and that scares me a bit... Theoretically all it would take would be 1 Pathogen carried in the poop of a migrating bird and you could possible witness the destruction of yours and your neighbors flocks.


----------

